# Golf Injuries - Swollen Hands and Joint Pain?



## CMF (Apr 25, 2008)

Notice: I know that most Tuggers are not doctors and don't even play one on TV.


Now that that's out of the way . . . . has anyone experienced joint pain [ring finger] and swollen hands after they took up golf?  It hurts to make a fist . . .  ouch!  

Charles


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 25, 2008)

Only in the beginning/end of the season when the ground is still pretty hard.  Also, I take my ring off when I play, which is very helpful to me.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 25, 2008)

My first thought is that if you have the problems you describe, your gripping the club too tight.  That is bad not only for your hands, but the accuracy of your shots.


----------



## JLB (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes.   

You are doing something with parts of your body your have never done before.

We pop a lot of pills.   

For me, 3 Motrin IBs about 1/2 hour before a round does the trick.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 26, 2008)

Could be you aggravated some arthritis.  Most of us have some and my Doc told me that's what made my hands suddenly do this after playing golf.  We are in FL so have a pool and he recommended treading water or jogging in the water with your hands moving through the water.  Works for me!!  Wish I had done it when the problem first started cause my little finger now has that arthritis "bump" but when my other started hurting I hit the water and no "bump".  Linda


----------



## silvib (Apr 26, 2008)

For arthritic aches - everyone should try Monavie!  It's made from the acai berry of Brazil.  My DH was taking Vioxx, then Celebrex for his aches and someone introduced him to Monavie.  After a short while of taking it, his prescription medication was stopped.  He often takes Monavie before play 18 holes but otherwise, just once a day.
So many people haven't heard of it.


----------



## Lglen119 (May 1, 2008)

*not for everyone*

my brother asked me to try this product, Monavie, as its a Multi level marketing product...yet another he's doing for now.  I read the literature, used the stuff a couple months, and nothing changed in my world.  I'd pay attention to the common disclaimer:  "results not typical", that come with so many wonder cure products.  Not slamming it - just stating that in my opinion, it's also not a miracle product


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2008)

I have an unusual injury, so slight it is almost not worth mentioning . . . (debating whether to mention it  ) . . . 

At the corner of each of my thumbnails there is a small slit in the skin deep into the _under_dermis .  It is raw, painful and aggravating.  I had one before golf yesterday and one on each thumb at the end, so I know it is coming from gripping the clubs.

I will also use that for my excuse for my driver, which has now been semi-permanently placed back into the bag in favor of my 3-wood.


----------



## BSQ (May 1, 2008)

probably your grip. (either how you are holding the club or the grips on the clubs).


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2008)

CMF?  Me?  Both?



BSQ said:


> probably your grip. (either how you are holding the club or the grips on the clubs).


----------



## sstamm (May 2, 2008)

JLB said:


> I have an unusual injury, so slight it is almost not worth mentioning . . . (debating whether to mention it  ) . . .
> 
> At the corner of each of my thumbnails there is a small slit in the skin deep into the _under_dermis .  It is raw, painful and aggravating.  I had one before golf yesterday and one on each thumb at the end, so I know it is coming from gripping the clubs.
> 
> I will also use that for my excuse for my driver, which has now been semi-permanently placed back into the bag in favor of my 3-wood.



Hi JLB!  I used to get slits by my thumbnails years ago.  For such a tiny looking thing, they were amazingly painful.  It only happened during the winter, when it was so dry, and at the time I had a baby and 2 small children.  I attributed it to the combination of dry weather and washing my hands a million times a day.  It hurt so badly that I could not use my thumb to push the release button on their car seats.  Anyway, I'm a pharmacist, and tried everything from moisturizers, hydrocortisone, neopsporin and anti-fungals- and anything else my colleagues could think of.  Finally found one product that helped- I think it is still available-- don't laugh, but it is called Zim's Crack Creme.  I have recommended it to others over the years.  You may need a pharmacy to special order it for you, but it might be worth a try.  Good luck!


----------



## JLB (May 2, 2008)

sstamm:

Thanks.

Yeah, that's what I've got.  Yeah, it hurts way more than it's size and thumbs come in handy.  

Today I was servicing electric golf cart batteries and making sure not to get that battery acid/water in them.   

I tried liquid bandage, but that was a mess, and more painful.  I think they need air, so I am going with regular bandages and neosporin for now.


----------



## LynnW (May 2, 2008)

Try Crazy Glue!  Get the one in a plastic container with a brush to apply it not the really strong kind. You can get it at Walmart and it does work. I had a crack in my heel and the girl that does my pedicure uses it all the time.

Lynn


----------



## silvib (May 2, 2008)

Lglen119 said:


> my brother asked me to try this product, Monavie, as its a Multi level marketing product...yet another he's doing for now.  I read the literature, used the stuff a couple months, and nothing changed in my world.  I'd pay attention to the common disclaimer:  "results not typical", that come with so many wonder cure products.  Not slamming it - just stating that in my opinion, it's also not a miracle product



That's a shame, maybe it doesn't work for everyone.  My husband aches & pains changed substantially, enough to stop taking his prescription meds.  I've spoken to several people taking Monavie and it's worked well for them too.
Luckily and fingers crossed, I haven't had the need yet, but I'm sure it'll come along.


----------



## JLB (May 3, 2008)

Same concept as Liquid Bandage, except that Liquid Bandage is also a first aid antiseptic.



LynnW said:


> Try Crazy Glue!  Get the one in a plastic container with a brush to apply it not the really strong kind. You can get it at Walmart and it does work. I had a crack in my heel and the girl that does my pedicure uses it all the time.
> 
> Lynn


----------



## sstamm (May 3, 2008)

JLB said:


> Same concept as Liquid Bandage, except that Liquid Bandage is also a first aid antiseptic.



I never had much luck with either Liquid Bandage or Crazy glue.  Ya gotta try the Zim's!!


----------

